# DuMOR Weight Booster? Or something else?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I posted on a FB group I am in, but would like to post here and see what you guys think.

My daughter has pretty much talked me into letting her show her 2yo doe starting in a few weeks, but mostly for the state fair in mid August.
She doesn't look too bad, but needs more cover, especially butt/hips & loin <sunken look>. 
She has a huge belly that is natural/who she is, so has to be limited on hay otherwise she'll look like she's carrying quads lol.
She's been on pasture for 2 months after weaning kids, and we just started her back on grain a week ago.

I was thinking I should top dress with something like Rice Bran Oil, but then I found DuMOR Weight Booster on the TSC website.

Has anyone tried using it? Did you see results/improvement in your goats? 
How much did you feed, or would you recommend feeding to a boer % adult doe.

Any other suggestions are welcome. I am trying to find an inexpensive, yet good supplement for my daughter to use. Whatever we buy I'd like to give a little to some of the younger goats that could use a little more cover as well, especially if the kids are wanting to take them to a big show.

This is DuMOR
http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/dumorreg;-weight-boosterreg;-8-lb

BTW, I'd need something I can get at TSC/local so she can get her started on it ASAP.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

It would probably add a bit of cover and make her hair easier to work. I personally like a combination of calf manna and oil. It works best for me. I haven't used this weight booster though. If you do try it please let me know how it works... I've looked at it before but always just went back to my old stand by


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Dani, I didn't buy it today, but considering it tomorrow. We have a horse supply store in town, and thought I'd check and see what they have or what they may recommend? They sell to major thoroughbred breeding farms, so they may have some suggestions.
If not I'll try the Weight Booster and see what happens.

I would use Animax <similar to calf manna>, and I may still do it, but with all the cost of my truck needing fixed, trailer needing tires, taking a much needed family vacation in the near future, and registering next week for state fair, plus the upcoming shows, my budget for extras is very slim. I know we put the weight on her last year using Rice bran Oil in her grain, so we may just end up doing something like that.
I wish we'd considered this a month ago, then I wouldn't be so worried & my daughter would have more time to get her ready!


----------

